
Facebook 'Fact Checker' Worked at Wuhan Biolab; While 'Debunking' Articles - ycombonator
https://mobile.twitter.com/SharylAttkisson/status/1250608005332307970?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw%7Ctwcamp%5Etweetembed%7Ctwterm%5E1250608005332307970&ref_url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.zerohedge.com%2Fhealth%2Fconflict-interest-facebook-fact-checker-worked-wuhan-biolab-ruled-out-virus-leak-while
======
DiogenesKynikos
Be that as it may...

There's still no evidence whatsoever for the theory that SARS-CoV-2 escaped
from the BSL-4 in Wuhan. On the other hand, we know that there are people in
the countryside in Yunnan province contracting SARS-like coronaviruses all the
time.[1]

The chance that the pandemic originated the regular old way that every other
pandemic originates - by jumping from an animal to a human in nature - is much
higher than the chance that it escaped from a carefully controlled lab
setting.

The idea of a lab escape is being promulgated for political reasons, not
because there's any evidence for it.

1\.
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6178078/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6178078/)

